# 3 packages on our doorstep from 3 very special friends...Leslie, Sue and Edith!



## mom2bijou (Oct 19, 2006)

I came home from work last night and as I pulled into the driveway I see not 1, not 2 but 3 packages sitting on my doorstep! :w00t: All my online deliveries had already come so I couldn't imagine why there would be 3 packages there. 

Would you believe that Leslie (moxiesmom), Sue (snowbody) and Edith (johita) all sent me, B&E holiday packages?! 
To each of you....THANK YOU!!!!! Talk about feeling loved! :wub::wub: I'm so blessed to call each of you my friend. 

So onto the pictures......

Sue sent Emma a beautiful red snowflake jacket, homemade rugelach(which DH devoured all but one) and cookies for B&E.

















Edith and Aolani....what a surprise from the both of you!!! 
Ready for round 2?! :aktion033:
Hurry up open it MOM!
















Your packaging was so detailed Edith. 









More below......


----------



## mom2bijou (Oct 19, 2006)

So what did we get you ask?!
Handmade wooley hats!!!!!!!!!!!! These are da bomb Edith!!!!!! I can't believe you made these!!!!!!!

















Benny checking out his sister's hat









Emma's had enough!








Thank you for the S&C too!!!!!










And finally...round 3:
Leslie and Moxie!!!!! You sent us the most lovely gifts! Leslie's famous homemade Certifiably Nuts truffles and nuts!!!! Toys for B&E and ready for this????? Louis Vuitton fabric collars designed by Angelyn (Tickled Pink)!!!! Leslie had Angelyn make us Chanel collars back in May and now we have LV ones!!!!!! Now the pups have matching collars to their Mommy's bags!!!


























THANK YOU SO MUCH Sue, Leslie and Edith!!!!! I love you all! And I'm so touched that you spoiled my babies and me!!!!!! Happy Holidays to 3 very special ladies and their beautiful babies!!!!
xoxoxoxoxoxo


----------



## njdrake (Apr 23, 2007)

What a wonderful surprise and great gifts!! :thumbsup:
That was so nice of Sue, Edith and Leslie. There's so many special people on SM and Tammy you're one of them that deserves getting spoiled.
Merry Christmas to you, Benny and Emma. :wub:


----------



## Orla (Jul 5, 2009)

Great gifts!!!!!!

B&E are very lucky pups


----------



## Johita (Jul 10, 2009)

Yay!!! It's awesome that you had 3 packages to open!! You know you and your gang are much loved by a lot of people! That sweater Sue sent Emma is to die for and she looks beautiful in it. The Seek a Treat looks like a great toy too and I'm sure B&E will have tons of fun with it! Oooh, and the LV collars are amazing. B&E will def. be styling!

I love that pick of Emma so done with the hat LOL! I'm guessing Benny didn't want you to fuss with his ears cause there's an opening there for his ears too, but at least he was a good sport about it. I'm trying to remember what I did to the top of it. If I made a loop it looks like it came off darn. Well, I think they look darling with their hats and thank Benny and Emma for being good sports and wearing them for the pics LOL! I completely understand that Benny was more interested in the food LOL! Hope they enjoy the S&C too!


----------



## mom2bijou (Oct 19, 2006)

njdrake said:


> What a wonderful surprise and great gifts!! :thumbsup:
> That was so nice of Sue, Edith and Leslie. There's so many special people on SM and Tammy you're one of them that deserves getting spoiled.
> Merry Christmas to you, Benny and Emma. :wub:


 That was so sweet of you to say Jane. Thank you. And happy holidays to you and the girls:wub:


Orla said:


> Great gifts!!!!!!
> 
> B&E are very lucky pups


 :wub:


Johita said:


> Yay!!! It's awesome that you had 3 packages to open!! You know you and your gang are much loved by a lot of people! That sweater Sue sent Emma is to die for and she looks beautiful in it. The Seek a Treat looks like a great toy too and I'm sure B&E will have tons of fun with it! Oooh, and the LV collars are amazing. B&E will def. be styling!
> 
> I love that pick of Emma so done with the hat LOL! I'm guessing Benny didn't want you to fuss with his ears cause there's an opening there for his ears too, but at least he was a good sport about it. I'm trying to remember what I did to the top of it. If I made a loop it looks like it came off darn. Well, I think they look darling with their hats and thank Benny and Emma for being good sports and wearing them for the pics LOL! I completely understand that Benny was more interested in the food LOL! Hope they enjoy the S&C too!


 That picture of Emma cracked me up too Edith. One of my favorites! 
I did put Benny's ear thru the loops but his ears are shorter and they were sticking out! He reminded me of an Ewok! Those hats are divine. I have to look at Ben's hat again. I thought maybe it was a tassle on the top? I'll look when I go home. And it matched his new collar perfectly!!!!! Thank you again so much xoxo


----------



## Bailey&Me (Mar 8, 2010)

WOW!!!! What AMAZING presents from Edith, Sue and Leslie. You ladies are so sweet! Oh I love the holidays!!!


----------



## The A Team (Dec 1, 2005)

awww, how nice!! You've had such a sad few weeks....it's wonderful to know how much you are loved.


----------



## edelweiss (Apr 23, 2010)

What wonderful friends you have Tammy. My motto is: "love me, love my dog!" and these friends pulled that off big-time! They look adorable!
Happy Holidays!


----------



## CeeCee's Mom (Sep 14, 2006)

OMG.......What a joy to recieve all those wonderful presents from such great friends!!! Love the pic of Benny checking out Emma's hat. You must frame that and put it by your bedside~~~Just a great photo!!!!:chili:


----------



## uniquelovdolce (Mar 10, 2010)

that was soo sweet , i love everything , how awfully sweet of all the girls. and those pics priceless.


----------



## mom2bijou (Oct 19, 2006)

Bailey&Me said:


> WOW!!!! What AMAZING presents from Edith, Sue and Leslie. You ladies are so sweet! Oh I love the holidays!!!


 :wub:


The A Team said:


> awww, how nice!! You've had such a sad few weeks....it's wonderful to know how much you are loved.


 They really cheared me up Pat. So nice to have such a wonderful community to turn to when things get hard. 


edelweiss said:


> What wonderful friends you have Tammy. My motto is: "love me, love my dog!" and these friends pulled that off big-time! They look adorable!
> Happy Holidays!


 They sure did!


CeeCee's Mom said:


> OMG.......What a joy to recieve all those wonderful presents from such great friends!!! Love the pic of Benny checking out Emma's hat. You must frame that and put it by your bedside~~~Just a great photo!!!!:chili:


 I love that pic too Dianne! 


uniquelovdolce said:


> that was soo sweet , i love everything , how awfully sweet of all the girls. and those pics priceless.


 Thank you Liza!


----------



## CrystalAndZoe (Jul 11, 2006)

Oh my stars what fabulous gifts!! And great pics too! Aw Tammy, you and your babies are very much loved here. What an incredibly sweet thing for all those wonderful ladies to do.


----------



## Hunter's Mom (Dec 8, 2008)

oh my gosh - those hats are ADORABLE!!! I love the little flower on Emma's and Benny's colors look great on him - really makes his eyes stand out. Those hates are just so cute I just can't STAND it!!!! (ok, B&E are really cute too)!!!

How fortunate you are to have received such nice gifts - its because you are so loved by everyone here!!!!

Merry Christmas to all of SM!!!!!


----------



## LJSquishy (Feb 27, 2008)

What a darling snowflake coat, I love it!!! I can't believe how generous everyone was, all of the gifts are wonderful. You'll have to update us on the Seek-A-Treat toy, it looks really interesting and I've been thinking about getting several like that.

Those hats are the cutest thing I've ever seen! They are soooo cute, and B&E were being so good with them on! London & Preston would just pout and pout if they had to wear hats! LOL


----------



## poochie2 (Jan 14, 2010)

OMG !
You are so lucky.....I have never seen such gorgeous hats like that---they are sooooo adorable !


----------



## Lacie's Mom (Oct 11, 2006)

Tammy, Benny and Emma -- how spoiled you must feel -- and you soooooooo deserve to be spoiled. 

Love all of the pictures -- but my very favorite is the one of Benny pushing Emma's hat over her eyes. So cute.

Love everything that you received.


----------



## mom2bijou (Oct 19, 2006)

Crystal&Zoe said:


> Oh my stars what fabulous gifts!! And great pics too! Aw Tammy, you and your babies are very much loved here. What an incredibly sweet thing for all those wonderful ladies to do.


 It feels good to be loved. Let me tell you...it was a lot of SM members that were the greatest support to me last week. The phone calls, the texts and emails....just meant so much to know I'm cared about. We have a very special group here. 


Hunter's Mom said:


> oh my gosh - those hats are ADORABLE!!! I love the little flower on Emma's and Benny's colors look great on him - really makes his eyes stand out. Those hates are just so cute I just can't STAND it!!!! (ok, B&E are really cute too)!!!
> 
> How fortunate you are to have received such nice gifts - its because you are so loved by everyone here!!!!
> 
> Merry Christmas to all of SM!!!!!


The same goes for you. You are so loved too!!! B&E, and Hunter were overdosed in gifts yesterday. 


LJSquishy said:


> What a darling snowflake coat, I love it!!! I can't believe how generous everyone was, all of the gifts are wonderful. You'll have to update us on the Seek-A-Treat toy, it looks really interesting and I've been thinking about getting several like that.
> 
> Those hats are the cutest thing I've ever seen! They are soooo cute, and B&E were being so good with them on! London & Preston would just pout and pout if they had to wear hats! LOL


 THank you Lisa. We are going to break the seek a treat toy out tonight. Didnt' get time last night. I'll update you! And the hats...lots of pouting from my two as well. But hey....they look so darn cute! :wub:


poochie2 said:


> OMG !
> You are so lucky.....I have never seen such gorgeous hats like that---they are sooooo adorable !


 Thank you! Edith is super talented! 


Lacie's Mom said:


> Tammy, Benny and Emma -- how spoiled you must feel -- and you soooooooo deserve to be spoiled.
> 
> Love all of the pictures -- but my very favorite is the one of Benny pushing Emma's hat over her eyes. So cute.
> 
> Love everything that you received.


 I do Lynn...super spoiled and overdosed in love. :wub::wub::wub:


----------



## aprilb (Jul 9, 2010)

Wow, Tammy! You guys sure are popular!:HistericalSmiley: Seriously, how sweet of Sue, Edith, and Leslie to spoil you Benny, and Emma. Gorgeous and thoughtful gifts! Merry Christmas!:wub:


----------



## mom2bijou (Oct 19, 2006)

aprilb said:


> Wow, Tammy! You guys sure are popular!:HistericalSmiley: Seriously, how sweet of Sue, Edith, and Leslie to spoil you Benny, and Emma. Gorgeous and thoughtful gifts! Merry Christmas!:wub:


 :wub:hehe I've never thought of myself as popular....just loved!:wub: Where were all of you during high school? I would have been so much cooler LOL! :HistericalSmiley:

Thank you April! And Merry Christmas to you and the girls!!!


----------



## Maglily (Feb 3, 2009)

How sweet of them to send those gifts and what a surprise to find them on your doorstep. The hat photos are so cute too. LOL.


----------



## sakyurek (Sep 17, 2010)

wow these are all amazing


----------



## Katkoota (Feb 18, 2006)

awesome and thoughtful pressies 

and I can't explain enough how much do I WISH to be able to hug B&E!!!!! Too cute for me :wub: :wub:

hugs
Kat


----------



## mary-anderson (Jan 12, 2010)

How very kind and thoughtful of Leslie, Sue and Edith...I bet Benny and Emma sure were happy to receive such wonderful gifts..The coat looks wonderful on Emma...I have to say I just love those hats...I have to keep going back and looking at them... Benny looks so handsome in his...the cute little flower on Emma's is perfect.


----------



## lynda (Oct 11, 2005)

Wow


----------



## mfa (Oct 5, 2009)

wow, Benny and Emma received such great gifts!!
i love that red jacket, and those little hats, and collars, beautiful!!
great pics Tammy, you really have the cutest babies!!:wub::wub:


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

Tammy - I'm so glad that the coat fit Emma so well. When I saw it I could just picture her in it. :wub::wub: I hope Benny liked the dog "bones" and obviously Erik loved *your *rugelah.:angry::HistericalSmiley: 
I loved Edith's hats for the kids. :aktion033:Oh those pictures are too precious. I think I have to get the pattern from her. Or did she say she came up with it herself? Wow, real talent.
And I love Leslie's presents.:thumbsup: The collar is so great. Now you have the ultimate fashionista fluff: Looks like a great puzzle toy and we all know, Leslie is Certifiably Nuts but who knew she could package that. :HistericalSmiley::HistericalSmiley: Leslie, tell us more.
So glad that you got some joy on your doorstep Tammy. We love you and the kids, and even ErikB), deserve some spoiling. Happy Holidays


----------



## mysugarbears (Aug 13, 2007)

What great and thoughtful gifts. I especially love the hats that Edith made for the fluffs and love the picture of Emma with the hat over her eyes. Just too cute.:tender:


----------



## Alice Ana (Mar 17, 2010)

how sweet  i love the green hat, it looks so beautiful on your baby.


----------



## Moxie'smom (Dec 16, 2007)

Tammy, so glad you like everything. And it all came at a good time too. Hope it made you cheer up a little.

Sue, After a long year of waiting I finally got my TM for "Certifiably Nuts", well actually I TM'd the stilized mark as well. Because my S in NUts is backwards. I sell my nuts on a small scale, but hope to do a big launch in the Future. Just have to find packaging I love. For now I'm just refining my recipe. you can check out my site though. Certifiablynuts.com 

Tammy, and everyone else have a wonderful holiday and a Sweet New year!!! Kisses and hugs to you and B & E. Remember we got to make a date for 2011!

xoxox Leslie & Moxie


----------



## PreciousPrince (Feb 27, 2006)

Wow what wonderful gifts! That pic of Emma with the hat over her eyes made me laugh.

Leslie - congrats on your new business!


----------



## mom2bijou (Oct 19, 2006)

Maglily said:


> How sweet of them to send those gifts and what a surprise to find them on your doorstep. The hat photos are so cute too. LOL.


 :wub:


sakyurek said:


> wow these are all amazing


 The ladies were so amazing to us!


Katkoota said:


> awesome and thoughtful pressies
> 
> and I can't explain enough how much do I WISH to be able to hug B&E!!!!! Too cute for me :wub: :wub:
> 
> ...


 They WISH you could HUG them too Kat! 


mary-anderson said:


> How very kind and thoughtful of Leslie, Sue and Edith...I bet Benny and Emma sure were happy to receive such wonderful gifts..The coat looks wonderful on Emma...I have to say I just love those hats...I have to keep going back and looking at them... Benny looks so handsome in his...the cute little flower on Emma's is perfect.


 Thank you Mary! The pics don't do the gifts justice!


lynda said:


> Wow


 Exactly what I said when I opened everything "WOW"


mfa said:


> wow, Benny and Emma received such great gifts!!
> i love that red jacket, and those little hats, and collars, beautiful!!
> great pics Tammy, you really have the cutest babies!!:wub::wub:


 Thank you Florence!


Snowbody said:


> Tammy - I'm so glad that the coat fit Emma so well. When I saw it I could just picture her in it. :wub::wub: I hope Benny liked the dog "bones" and obviously Erik loved *your *rugelah.:angry::HistericalSmiley:
> I loved Edith's hats for the kids. :aktion033:Oh those pictures are too precious. I think I have to get the pattern from her. Or did she say she came up with it herself? Wow, real talent.
> And I love Leslie's presents.:thumbsup: The collar is so great. Now you have the ultimate fashionista fluff: Looks like a great puzzle toy and we all know, Leslie is Certifiably Nuts but who knew she could package that. :HistericalSmiley::HistericalSmiley: Leslie, tell us more.
> So glad that you got some joy on your doorstep Tammy. We love you and the kids, and even ErikB), deserve some spoiling. Happy Holidays


 Emma loves her Auntie Sue! You have given her 2 beautiful red coats/sweater for this holiday season Sue!!! You are so good to us. And le me tell you...I savored every bite of the rugelach. I stuffed what little bit Erik left me into my bag and ate it at work! Delish! 


mysugarbears said:


> What great and thoughtful gifts. I especially love the hats that Edith made for the fluffs and love the picture of Emma with the hat over her eyes. Just too cute.:tender:


 Thank you Debbie!


Alice Ana said:


> how sweet  i love the green hat, it looks so beautiful on your baby.


 Isn't the hat divine?! :wub:


Moxie'smom said:


> Tammy, so glad you like everything. And it all came at a good time too. Hope it made you cheer up a little.
> 
> Sue, After a long year of waiting I finally got my TM for "Certifiably Nuts", well actually I TM'd the stilized mark as well. Because my S in NUts is backwards. I sell my nuts on a small scale, but hope to do a big launch in the Future. Just have to find packaging I love. For now I'm just refining my recipe. you can check out my site though. Certifiablynuts.com
> 
> ...


 Leslie you are such a dear friend! Pick a date and let's meet up. I miss you!!


PreciousPrince said:


> Wow what wonderful gifts! That pic of Emma with the hat over her eyes made me laugh.
> 
> Leslie - congrats on your new business!


 Ashley...that is so typical of Emma. She's such a sourpuss w/picture taking!


----------



## angelsugar (Apr 22, 2006)

Sorry.... posted in wrong thread.


----------

